# partir discrètement



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Pourriez-vous dire s.v.p laquelle de ces expressions est la plus employée par les Francophones, alors qu'elles ont toutes le même sens?

-Se déguiser en courant d'air.
-Filer(partir) à l'anglaise.
-Prendre la tangente.


Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne connaissais pas la première. Quant à la troisième, elle signifie uniquement partir, sans impliquer _discrètement_.


----------



## pointvirgule

Pour les ceusses qui ne la connaîtraient pas :


> Familier. _Se déguiser en courant d'air,_ s'esquiver, partir furtivement. (Larousse)


_Filer à l'anglaise, partir en douce_, _s'éclipser_ sont des expressions courantes, mais quant à savoir ce qui est le plus fréquemment employé, il faudrait faire des sondages. Comme synonyme de _discrètement_, _furtivement_, il y a aussi _en catimini_.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Citons encore _s'éclipser_, et au sens figuré _déserter_.
_Déserter_ et _se déguiser en courant d'air_, que je ne connaissais pas non plus, nous amènent à mon expression préférée : _jouer les filles de l'air_, en sens premier _s'éclipser_, dont un usage second veut dire _déserter_ au sens propre, chez les militaires.


----------



## Comtois

Sans aucune certitude, il me semble qu'on dit plutôt _jouer la fille de l'air_.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Jouer la fille de l'air_ a un sens quelque peu différent : il s'agit de _s'échapper, s'évader_, _s'enfuir_, ce qui n'est pas tout à fait la même chose que de partir en catimini.


----------



## Nicomon

Je trouve quand même curieux que l'expression _se déguiser en courant d'air_, qu'on trouve dans le Larousse et dans le Trésor, ne semble pas très usitée en France et en Suisse.

Elle est très courante au Québec. Personnellement, je le dis dans le sens de _disparaître.

_Par exemple : _déguise-toi en courant d'air = disparaît de ma vue (fous le camp). _Extrait du TLFI sous déguiser : 





> − _P. plaisant., arg._ [P. allus. à la rapidité du cerf] _Se déguiser (en cerf)._ _Se déguiser en courant d'air._ S'en aller rapidement, s'enfuir, disparaître. _Là-dessus, je me déguise en courant d'air et je fous mon petit camp_ (Vercel, _Cap. Conan,_1934, p. 80).


 Alors, je me demande si « _se déguiser *en cerf *», _qui ne m'est pas familier, serait plus courant en France que _« courant d'air »? _


----------



## Comtois

En Suisse, je ne sais pas, mais il me semble qu'en France _se déguiser en courant d'air_ est assez... courant. Je l'ai entendu ou lu plusieurs fois.
En revanche je ne connaissais pas _se déguiser en cerf_.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Comtois.

Je m'étais fiée aux réponses de Maître Capello (Suisse romande) et de Logospreference. 
Sauf que... j'ai présumé France sans connaître la localisation exacte de Logos, qui ne la précise pas dans son profil.

Et puis, c'était un bien maigre échantillon pour sauter aux conclusions.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je suis sur Paris, où la pratique du français est devenue très hétérogène, en ayant pu conserver des influences de Bordeaux, et un peu de Touraine. 
J'ai très souvent entendu dire d'untel qu'il était _un vrai courant d'air_, mais dans le sens où l'on n'arrivait jamais à le retenir longtemps quelque part.
Il y a plusieurs expressions avec _jouer_. Ma tendance e*s*t de dire _jouer à_ suivi d'un singulier ou _jouer les_ suivi d'un pluriel, y compris pour un sujet au singulier : _jouer les marioles, les imbéciles, les innocents, etc._


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Logos.  Maintenant je sais.   

Les expressions varient aussi d'une région à l'autre au Québec.  Une expression courante pour l'un ne l'est pas toujours pour l'autre.


----------



## Lly4n4

Pour en revenir à l'une des interrogations initiales, jamais entendu "se déguiser en courant d'air" - je viens de l'ouest de la France (Poitou-Charentes, Vendée, Nantes) et réside à Paris depuis quelques années. 
Par contre, je connaissais "être un vrai courant d"air" proposé par Logospreference-1. 

En plus de "en catimini" je propose aussi "en douce" : "Ils ont filé en douce". 

Pour moi :
-Se déguiser en courant d'air. : jamais entendu, lu, dit
-Filer(partir) à l'anglaise. : courant
-Prendre la tangente. : celui que j'entends / utilise le plus


----------



## pointvirgule

Logospreference-1 said:


> Citons encore _s'éclipser _[...]





Lly4n4 said:


> En plus de "en catimini" je propose aussi "en douce" [...]


Dites, les copains, quelqu'un avait déjà mentionné _s'éclipser_ et _en douce_ dans le message n° 3.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Touché!
J'avais bien vu _s'esquiver_, mais pas _s'éclipser_. 
La lecture rapide n'est pas mon fort.
Pardon.


----------



## Lly4n4

Argh. Le pire, c'est que j'ai failli suggérer "s'éclipser" avant de me raviser, l'ayant aperçu déjà posté... -_-"

Une qui N'a PAS été postée  : 
s'esbigner sur la pointe des pieds


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Chaton.marchande,

Je crois que filer à l'anglaise est vraiment très courant et très utilisé. Au moins chez moi. 
Il faut croire que les expressions dénigrant nos meilleurs ennemis (les Anglais, pour les Français) restent bien vivaces ! 
(Et moi aussi j'aime beaucoup s'esbigner ! Et on peut s'esbigner à l'anglaise pour en rajouter une couche...)


----------



## Gemmenita

Salut Karine, 
Et merci infiniment de votre réponse!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vous savez..., ce qu'il y a de différent entre "se déguiser en courant d'air"et les autres, c'est  la notion de la rapidité et donc la présence de l'adverbe "rapidement" dans sa définition. En voici la définition dans mon livre: _Partir rapidement sans être vu_, déjà confirmé au post 7 par Nico.

Alors, une toute petite question encore:

Que disons-nous à celui qui apparaît et disparaît très vite? ET est-ce que "jouer les filles de l'air", pourrait être employé dans le sens de disparaître (s'éclipser) _rapidement_?


Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Chaton.marchande.

1) De celui qui apparaît et disparaît très vite, je crois que nous dirions tous qu'_il est un vrai courant d'air_, sens complémentaire de celui dont je parlais dans mon message #10.

2) Pour _jouer la fille de l'air_, voici ce qui en est dit sur le site du Petit Robert http://www.lepetitrobert.fr/curiosites/des-formules-hautes-en-couleurs , 


> L'expression _fille de l'air_ a désigné poétiquement la mouche, l'abeille, et les créatures mythologiques. _Jouer la fille de l'air_, le seul emploi vivant, qui signifie « s'enfuir », viendrait d'une opérette datant du milieu du XIXe siècle, _Les Filles de l'air_, où une fille de l'air, une sylphide, disparaît en s'évaporant.


Si l'origine dans l'opérette _Les Filles de l'air _se confirme - ils utilisent le conditionnel - le sens premier serait tout aussi bien de _s'évaporer _que de_ s'enfuir_. On dit souvent de quelqu'un qui s'est éclipsé ou qui s'est enfui qu'il s'est évaporé, justement parce qu'on ne l'a pas vu partir, parce qu'on n'arrive pas à le faire tenir en place, parce qu'il se rend insaisissable. Mais comme l'expression s'est imposée dans l'armée pour désigner l'action de _déserter_ et que cet usage dans l'armée est particulièrement plaisant, il semble qu'on retienne davantage ce sens de _déserter_ ou _s'enfuir_.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour Logos,
Tout d'abord merci beaucoup de votre réponse si parfaite, ainsi que pour le lien, maintenant tout est clair pour moi en ce qui concerne "Jouer la fille de l'air".

Et puis, pour le post 10, vous avez raison, d'ailleurs je l'avais lu et ça m'a plu en tant que nouvelle expression pour moi!

Mais: Pour ma première question, c'était plutôt ma faute de _mal _paser ma question, ce dont je vous demande pardon!

Je voulais plutôt dire: Quel _verbe _ nous employons pour celui qui apparaît et disparaît très vite?

1. Exemple fait par moi:

-T'as vu Jean?
-Ben..., je l'ai vu entrer pour un moment et puis_ il a joué la fille de l'air_. (Peut-on dire ainsi?)

2.Exemple de mon livre (toujours dans le sens de "partir rapidement sans être vu):

Je ne l'ai pas vu partir, il a dû se déguiser en courant d'air.  ⇒ Je ne l'ai pas vu partir, il a dû jouer la fille de l'air.

Est-ce la partie bleue peut être remplacée par la partie rose? (puisque vous dites tous que "se déguiser en courant d'air" n'est pas très fréquent).

Merci infiniment d'éclaircir ces deux exemples


----------



## Logospreference-1

1) Je ne trouve rien d'autre, si l'on veut dire à la fois apparaître et disparaître presque aussitôt, que : _(juste) faire une (des) apparition(s)_. L'expression est si courante qu'elle tend à perdre son aspect miraculeux ou magique : si l'on veut rétablir cet aspect magique, on utilisera des variantes : _il a fait comme une apparition, on aurait dit une apparition_, par exemple.

2) Je ne crois pas qu'on dirait, indirectement, _il a dû se déguiser en courant d'air_ ni _il a dû jouer la fille de l'air_, mais directement _il s'est déguisé en courant d'air _ou _il (nous) a joué la fille de l'air_. Pour moi les deux sont interchangeables, mais il n'en semble pas de même pour les autres intervenants. En revanche on dirait facilement _il a dû s'évaporer_ ou _il a dû se volatiliser_. Avec _on dirait que... _, les quatre choix seraient possibles.



> -T'as vu Jean?
> -Ben..., je l'ai vu entrer pour un moment et puis_ il a joué la fille de l'air_.


 Pour moi c'est bon, pour les autres je ne sais pas.


----------

